# Sturmanskie Strap



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Apologies if this is a bit strap-geeky, but I thought I'd share this with you Sturmanskie/Okeah owners.

I love this watch - but I've always struggled to find the right strap for it. I know some people (Kutusov, especially!  ) don't like NATOs on these, but I've always thought that a blue NATO worked OK. But let's face it, NATOs are a bit thin. So tried one of Roy's 'HDN' nylon straps. Good because they're thicker and they look the partâ€¦ however, they never really felt right on this watch to me. OK, but not great.

Anyway, the point of this long, rambling story is that - on a whim - I put the Sturmanskie on a Di-Modell 'Jumbo' at the weekend and it suddenly really works for me.

It's a great strap - nice soft, matte leather, good, fine stitching. And the dusky dark blue colour matches the bezel perfectly. I think the fact that the strap is really thick at lug end, but thinner at buckle end is fantastic. It compensates a little for the puny 18mm width.

Anyway, it feels like a perfect match and it's kind of transformed the watch for me.










OK - you know you want to - let's see what you have yours onâ€¦!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta say, I quite like that 

Have you got a wrist shot?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

hippo said:


> Gotta say, I quite like that
> 
> Have you got a wrist shot?


Cheers hippo.

I have this one:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Draygo said:


>


That looks belter mate! Great combination. Like you say, the thickness more than makes up for the 18mm width.

Don't know alot about these chrono's, is it one of the Poljot 3133's'? They look pretty tasty, nice mix of brushed and polished effect on the case.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Draygo said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta say, I quite like that
> ...


Looks good, I approve :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know what you mean Dave, I've always struggled with the right strap for the Okeah...

Mine came with a dreadful kind of fake shark blue leather strap, stamped and signed as Poljot (sorry, no better pictures because it went straight to the bin):










I though I should keep it blue but darker and thicker so as not to detract attention to the dial. Ended up getting this one:










Hard to tell but it's a (very) dark navy blue croc patterned leather strap. 99% of the times it looks like it's black. It really brings the watch down.

As you know and then got this:










Quit happy with it, except one thing... it makes the combo too blue and makes me wear it a lot less often (I tend to wear blacks, greys and neutral colour clothes like olive drabs and sand khakis, so a very blue watch is most of times something out of place).

Still, very happy to see you ditched the NATO on that one 

BTW, I had that Jumbo in mind for my Aristo (ended up getting the Ikarus instead) and I know that's a very thick strap on the lugs region. I think you can get away with it because it's on an original case. You would have a hard time fitting it on a reissued one as it has a kind of lip on top of springbar holes, giving it a lot less space for a very thick strap. In fact, looking at your pictures, the Di-Modell would be impossible to fit.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and I then found this one:










There are other colours for the stitches too. It looks a lot like the Maratac composite. This might work well also and it can very well be my next choice.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Great combo! :notworthy:

I like it as much as the coffee-cream icecream I'm eating just now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I like it as much as the coffee-cream icecream I'm eating just now


Coffee-cream Italian ice-cream :drool:...

BTW, hadn't seen your new avatar yet! You're very into this Summer thing it seems


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Hope you enjoyed the ice cream Vaurien 

I'd really appreciate a pm with the source of that Maratac-alike, Kutusov... Looks great. :thumbsup:

Howie - yes it's a 3133 chrono. Loads of these around, with some variations (black dial, Etc as well as the Okeah cousin.)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. Hope you enjoyed the ice cream Vaurien
> 
> .....


Yes, it's VERY good!!! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'd really appreciate a pm with the source of that Maratac-alike, Kutusov... Looks great. :thumbsup:


Done!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really appreciate a pm with the source of that Maratac-alike, Kutusov... Looks great. :thumbsup:
> ...


Cheers mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good. It's really satisfying when you find the right strap.


----------

